# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Neue Forumsversion

## noox

Ich habe die Forumssoftware upgedatet.

Einige neue Features:

Multiquote - Zitieren von mehreren BeiträgenTagging - Threads können mit Stichwörtern (Tags) versehen werdenFreundeProfil-NachrichtenBilder-AlbenGruppenAutomatische Größenanpassung von Attachments (Bilder)
Ist noch einiges mehr, dass ich aber teilweise erst konfigurieren muss und der Reihe nach vorstellen werde.

Oben ist jetzt das Menü, das demnächst schrittweise auch auf der Downhill-Rangers-Seite eingeführt wird. Rechts ist ein neues Bannerformat hinzugekommen. Es ist ein häufig verwendetes Bannerformat, das ich auch unterstützen muss. Dafür werden die großen Banner in den Threads etwas kleiner (statt bis zu 450 Pixel Breite nur mehr 300).


Seit der alten Version hat sich einiges geändert, weshalb dort oder da sicher noch nicht alles korrekt angepasst ist. Z.B. gibt es von dieser ganz neu installierten Version noch keine vollständige deutsche Übersetzung. Es wird daher dort oder da noch eine Übersetzung fehlen. Außerdem gibt es noch ein paar Seiten, wo die Rahmen noch nicht korrekt angepasst sind.

PS: Warum gerade heute? Heute vor 10. Jahren ging die Downhill-Rangers Webseite online!

----------


## Brody

> Ich habe die Forumssoftware upgedatet.
> 
> Einige neue Features:
> 
> Multiquote - Zitieren von mehreren BeiträgenTagging - Threads können mit Stichwörtern (Tags) versehen werdenFreundeProfil-NachrichtenBilder-AlbenGruppenAutomatische Größenanpassung von Attachments (Bilder)
> Ist noch einiges mehr, dass ich aber teilweise erst konfigurieren muss und der Reihe nach vorstellen werde.
> 
> Oben ist jetzt das Menü, das demnächst schrittweise auch auf der Downhill-Rangers-Seite eingeführt wird. Rechts ist ein neues Bannerformat hinzugekommen. Es ist ein häufig verwendetes Bannerformat, das ich auch unterstützen muss. Dafür werden die großen Banner in den Threads etwas kleiner (statt bis zu 450 Pixel Breite nur mehr 300).
> 
> ...


sieht echt klasse aus und die neuen möglichkeiten sind auch vielversprechend. :Thumb Up:  :Thank You!: 
und von mir mal ein geburtstags gruß an die ranger seite zum 
10 jähriges jubiläum :Cheers:

----------


## fipu

Schaut gut aus Noox!!! :Way To Go: 

Natürlich auch Gratulation zum 10jährigen!

----------


## Aca

jop! schaut git aus! :Way To Go:  das neue Design gefällt mir... :Smile: 


und grautulation zum 10 Jahr... :Smile:

----------


## mankra

Gratuliere auch zum 10 Jährigen.

Bei steht in der Anzeige, daß 1 neue PM da wäre, dabei ist die letzte gespeicherte von 2007.

----------


## mankra

Noch etwas: Bei mir stehen unter abonnierte Threads, Threads die ich sicher nicht abonniert hab, auch nicht versehentlich da noch nie eine Benachrichtigung gekommen ist.

----------


## Poison :)

yeah, jubiläum  :Way To Go: 

des einzige was mich massiv stört ist der banner rechts  :Frown: 

sonnst top!

----------


## klamsi

> yeah, jubiläum  
des einzige was mich massiv stört ist der banner rechts  
sonnst top!

 mi stört das der banner oben ned in der mitte is...  :Lol:  
schaut find i scho super aus...bin scho gspannt was sie nu alles tun wird  :Smile:

----------


## pAz

yeah,danke noox!

----------


## Erwin

feine sache noox.... das hast du gut gemacht  :Wink:

----------


## grisch

coole optik! interessante neue tools, muss ich mir nach für nach alles mal genau reinziehen, was da jetzt zusätzlich so möglich ist. 
hab grad ne freundesanfrage bekommen, is ja cool. fangen wir jetzt so myspace-mäßig an, wo jeder versucht, möglichst viele freunde zu haben?  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Danke für die Gratulationen und dass es mal großteils gefällt. Das Forum selbst passt zwar nicht 100% zum neuen Design. Aber es ist relativ schwierig das Forum daran anzupassen. Vermutlich wirds mittelfristig da noch die eine oder andere Anpassung geben.




> Bei steht in der Anzeige, daß 1 neue PM da wäre, dabei ist die letzte gespeicherte von 2007.


 Mit der PM-Anzeige hatten wir früher schon mal Probleme. Ich hab mir das bist jetzt noch nie angesehen. Muss ich wohl machen.  




> Noch etwas: Bei mir stehen unter abonnierte Threads, Threads die ich sicher nicht abonniert hab, auch nicht versehentlich da noch nie eine Benachrichtigung gekommen ist.


Threads passen bei mir. Wenn es nur ein paar sind, dann würde ich dich bitten, diese manuell zu löschen und schauen, ob das Problem dadurch gelöst ist. 




> yeah, jubiläum des einzige was mich massiv stört ist der banner rechts  sonnst top!


 Wie gesagt, der Skyscraper ist ein Banner, der sehr häufig vorgkommt, den ich aber bis jetzt noch nicht unterstützt habe. Momentan passen diese mit den Bannern in den Threads noch nicht zusammen. Aber zumindest werde ich die Threadbanner verkleinern. Ansonsten muss ich mir da noch etwas überlegen.

----------


## Marvin Tille

Nicht schlecht, aber ich vermisse was.  :Big Grin: 
In der alten Version konnte man wenn man beim Thread am Ende war wieder zurück gehen mit: 
*Mountainbike Downhill Board > Deutsche Boards  > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board  >  Neue Forumsversion*
Jetzt ist es nur noch am Anfang möglich.  :Frown: 
Kann ich mich sicher dran gewöhnen, dass es nicht geht, aber dennoch  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Aber sonst gefällt es mir echt gut.  :Cool:

----------


## Laubfrosch

sau geil noox. 
freu mich schon drauf.
wenns fertig ist.... 
cheers

----------


## noox

> Gratuliere auch zum 10 Jährigen.
> 
> Bei steht in der Anzeige, daß 1 neue PM da wäre, dabei ist die letzte gespeicherte von 2007.


 Mit den PM-Anzahl-Anzeigen hatten wir früher schon Probleme. Muss ich mir wohl ansehen.




> Noch etwas: Bei mir stehen unter abonnierte Threads, Threads die ich sicher nicht abonniert hab, auch nicht versehentlich da noch nie eine Benachrichtigung gekommen ist.


Wenn's nur ein paar sind, kannst die bitte manuell löschen. Wenn's dann nicht passt, muss ich mir das auch ansehen.




> yeah, jubiläum 
> des einzige was mich massiv stört ist der banner rechts 
> sonnst top!


Wie gesagt: Den Skyscraper Banner brauche ich. Die Text-Banner habe ich dafür großteils schon verkleinert, dass es besser passt. Vielleicht wird bei den Threads da noch was anderes kommen.




> Nicht schlecht, aber ich vermisse was. 
> In der alten Version konnte man wenn man beim Thread am Ende war wieder zurück gehen mit: 
> *Mountainbike Downhill Board > Deutsche Boards  > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board  >  Neue Forumsversion*
> Jetzt ist es nur noch am Anfang möglich. 
> Kann ich mich sicher dran gewöhnen, dass es nicht geht, aber dennoch


Paz hat mich darauf auch schon aufmerksam gemacht. Ich werde das wieder einbauen. Ich hatte auf das vergessen.

----------


## pAz

:Thank You!:

----------


## punkt

wieso hab ich oben auf der seite die ganzen textlinks untereinander stehen?

----------


## Marvin Tille

hatte ich auch, war nachdem ich alle cookies und co gelöscht habe weg.


Habe aber noch etwas entdeckt: Mein Autologin funktioniert nicht !

----------


## Aca

> wieso hab ich oben auf der seite die ganzen textlinks untereinander stehen?


hatte ich auch mal....auch bei der Alten version...aber das liegt bei deiner Internetverbindung...




> Habe aber noch etwas entdeckt: Mein Autologin funktioniert nicht !


Bei mir in der Firma funktioniert das Auto-Login auch nicht...hab dort den IE...zuhause benütze ich Firefox...da klappt es...

----------


## Marvin Tille

Auf meinem Rechner habe ich aber auch Firefox, daran scheint es wohl nicht zu liegen  :Confused:

----------


## punkt

> hatte ich auch mal....auch bei der Alten version...aber das liegt bei deiner Internetverbindung...


was soll denn bitte meine leitung damit zu tun haben?

----------


## punkt

> hatte ich auch, war nachdem ich alle cookies und co gelöscht habe weg.
> 
> 
> Habe aber noch etwas entdeckt: Mein Autologin funktioniert nicht !


ok, daran lag es

----------


## Marvin Tille

So, nicht nur das der Autologin nicht funktioniert, sondern ich logge nach längerer Zeit Inaktivität auch aus.  :Evil:

----------


## Aca

> was soll denn bitte meine leitung damit zu tun haben?


Bei mir hat es mal früher eine zeit gegeben bei der die Internetverbindung sehr langsam war...und dann gab es meistens auch so zeugs...naja...aber wenn es jetzt passt...dann ist gut...

----------


## noox

Funktioniert Autologin wirklich nicht, oder war das nur eine einmalige Sache? Mir wäre es noch nicht aufgefallen, dass es nicht funktioniert. Aber ich werd's dann gleich mal testen.

----------


## Marvin Tille

Is jetzt 3mal so gewesen das ich mich neu einloggen musste und 2mal hab ich mich ausgeloggt, weil ich wahrscheinlich zulange "afk" war.
Seit dem ich alle paar Minuten die Seite aktualisiere ist nichts mehr passiert.


Edit: habs grad nochmal probiert indem ich den Browser geschlossen habe (keine Cookies oder co gelöscht) und ich war ausgeloggt !

----------


## Aca

jop...in der Firma beim Internet Explorer funktioniert das Auto-Login auch nicht...und ich habe es ein paar mal getestet...

----------


## noox

Ihr habt's recht - im IE geht's bei mir auch nicht. Im Firefox scheinbar schon.

----------


## Marvin Tille

Im Firefox auch nicht, zumindest nicht bei mir.
Aber wenn du es schaffst, das es im IE klappt, vielleicht löst sich mein Problem damit ja auch ?

----------


## Aca

Mit der neusten version von firefox gehts bei mir einwandfrei! Mit dem safari explorer gehts auch...nur wie schon festgestellt mit IE gibts probleme... :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Jetzt sollte es funktionieren! Ich hatte tatsächlich einen Fehler im Formular. Dürfte eigentlich im Firefox auch nicht funktioniert haben...

Danke für's Melden!

----------


## Marvin Tille

DANKE Noox jetzt klappt es prima !!! :Cool: 

Wie es mit dem automatischen Loggout ist kann ich aber noch nich sagen  :Wink:

----------


## noox

> wieso hab ich oben auf der seite die ganzen textlinks untereinander stehen?


Die Text-Links sind der neue Header, der erst mit Style-Sheets so aussieht, wie er aussehen soll. Das Stylesheet gab es in der alten Version schon, wurde aber in der neuen verändert. Es kann in seltenen Fällen vorkommen, dass der Browser nicht kapiert, dass sich das Stylesheet geändert hat => Seite neu laden sollte helfen.

----------


## Mtb-Flo

Gefällt mir gut so auf den ersten Blick! 
Und Happy Birthday natürlich!

----------


## georg

Freundschaftsanfrage akzeptieren geht bei mir nicht. FF

----------


## Mtb-Flo

Ich hab da ein Problem.
Tritt bei allen Threads auf.

--
Wenn ich in einen Thread (der mehrere Seiten hat) so hineingehe
"downhill-board.com/showthread.php?p=xxxxxx#postxxxxxx"
dann lande ich auf Seite 2 (nur als Hausnummer).

Wenn ich dann auf Seite 3 (rechts unten) klicke, komme ich auf
"downhill-board.com/xxxxx-xxxxx.html"
Sprich Seite 1.

Wenn ich dann auf Seite 3 klicke, komme ich auf Seite 3.
--

Gleiches gilt für die Funktion ">" beim Seiten weiterschalten.

Viell liegts auch an mir. Verwende Firefox, neueste Version.

----------


## noox

> Freundschaftsanfrage akzeptieren geht bei mir nicht. FF


Ich hatte damit keine Probleme (FF). Du hast aber schon das Häkchen im Foto gemacht?





> Wenn ich in einen Thread (der mehrere Seiten hat) so hineingehe "downhill-board.com/showthread.php?p=xxxxxx#postxxxxxx"
> dann lande ich auf Seite 2 (nur als Hausnummer)


Hast da ein konkretes Beispiel?




> Wenn ich dann auf Seite 3 (rechts unten) klicke, komme ich auf
> "downhill-board.com/xxxxx-xxxxx.html"
> Sprich Seite 1.
> 
> Wenn ich dann auf Seite 3 klicke, komme ich auf Seite 3.
> --
> 
> Gleiches gilt für die Funktion ">" beim Seiten weiterschalten.
> 
> Viell liegts auch an mir. Verwende Firefox, neueste Version.


Stimmt, der Fehler ist  mir auch grad aufgefallen. Dürfte eigentlich nicht sein. Ich hab allerdings die Suchmaschinenoptimierung für Urls weiter ausgebaut, weil's beim letzten Mal nur halbherzig war.  Muss ich mir heute noch ansehen.

----------


## noox

> Zitat:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *Mtb-Flo*  
> _Wenn ich in einen Thread (der mehrere Seiten hat) so hineingehe "downhill-board.com/showthread.php?p=xxxxxx#postxxxxxx"
> dann lande ich auf Seite 2 (nur als Hausnummer)_
> 
> Hast da ein konkretes Beispiel?


Ok, mittlerweilen habe ich das auch gefunden. Passiert, wenn man auf "New Posts" geht.

----------


## georg

> Du hast aber schon das Häkchen im Foto gemacht?


 Hm.. naja... GAAAAANZ SICHER!!!  :Redface:   :Redface:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pAz

bei freundins laptop mitfirefox gibts auch des problem mit dem menü-laden.
beim 2. mal laden is weg...

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> Ok, mittlerweilen habe ich das auch gefunden. Passiert, wenn man auf "New Posts" geht.


Genau, wenn man auf Neue Posts geht (bei dem "Neu" Symbol oder in den Mail-Benachritigungen).
Ist bei allen Threads so, welche mehrere Seiten haben.

Weil du oben nach einem Bsp gefragt hast, zB:
(Zur Info: hab auf 5Posts pro Seite umgestellt, damit siche mehrere Seite ausgehen.)
https://www.downhill-board.com/showt...688#post669688
Befinde mich somit auf Seite 7.
Klicke dort auf Seite 8 (in der Statusleiste wird mir als Link https://www.downhill-board.com/showt...t=49177&page=8 angegeben) jedoch komme ich zu https://www.downhill-board.com/49177...gebericht.html , sprich Seite 1.
Klicke ich dort dann zB auf Seite 2 https://www.downhill-board.com/49177...bericht-2.html komme ich zu dieser.

----------


## noox

Ja, das muss ich noch korrigieren.

----------


## Martix

super neues layout, gefällt mir sehr gut!

aber bissl nörgeln muss schon auch sein! der gute mann, oben neben dem dhr logo, fährt ja gar kein bergabfahrrad!  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Das haben schon mehrere kritisiert. Ich muss da noch ein paar Pics finden, die ich dann da oben hingeben kann. Ich habe damals der Grafikerin ein paar Pics aus der Gallery gegeben, die da eventuell passen würden und sie hat sich dann das ausgesucht. Ich dachte dann eigentlich, dass wir da noch mit anderen Pics testen, aber das hat sich dann verlaufen...

Meine ToDo-Liste wächst...

----------


## pAz

kleinen fehler hats mal wieder: 
des kleine zeichen (url-leiste,tabs und linkleiste) wird bei mir im IE ned angeizeigt.
mit firefox schon 
sonst noch jemand der das problem hat?

----------


## noox

Beim Updaten habe ich leider übersehen, dass im Update auch so ein Favicon dabei ist. Damit wurde das alte überschrieben. Ich hätte zwar schon vor einiger Zeit das korrekte reinkopiert, aber leider nimmt das mein FF noch nicht.

Der IE hat traditioneller Weise mit dem Favico Probleme. Wobei ich eigentlich dachte, dass die seit 7.0 behoben sind.

Nachdem bei mir im Opera das korrekte (neue) angezeigt wird, wird's schon passen. Kann einige Zeit dauern, bis es auch vom IE und Firefox korrekt angezeigt wird, weil die das Favicon nicht so oft abfragen.

----------


## noox

Ok, ich hab das Favicon jetzt ganz korrekt eingebunden. Jetzt müsste es der IE auch können.

----------


## pAz

> Ok, ich hab das Favicon jetzt ganz korrekt eingebunden. Jetzt müsste es der IE auch können.


leider nein,gibt aber schlimmeres  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Ist ein Problem vom IE

Aber jetzt gibt's bei den Threads unten wieder die Navigationsleiste.

----------


## pAz

:Thank You!:

----------


## noox

Das Problem mit der Seitennavigation sollte jetzt auch beseitigt sein.

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> Das Problem mit der Seitennavigation sollte jetzt auch beseitigt sein.


Ja, funktioniert, habs in ein paar Threads ausprobiert.
Navigationsleiste unten finde auch gut, dass es die wieder gibt.

Danke für die gute und rasche Arbeit, noox!

----------


## TT-WaTcHeRs ChRiS

echt fähig

GEIL

MERCI

----------


## noox

Es hat noch ein paar Darstellungsfehler gegeben - Hauptsächlich doppelt breite Rahmen. Die sollten jetzt eigentlich beseitigt sein - falls euch noch wo welche auffallen, bitte melden.

Bei manchen Seiten (Einloggen, ausloggen, etc) ist der Banner der rechts sein soll unten. Mal schauen, ob ich das noch korrigiere.

Manche Texte bei den neueren Teile (Foto-Alben, Gruppen, ...) sind noch englisch. Diese werde ich erst korrigieren, wenn die offizielle deutsche Übersetzung verfügbar ist.

----------


## Aca

Super einsatz noox!! Werde sicherlich, wenn ich ein fehler finde, mich melden... :Stick Out Tongue: ...aber bis jetzt siehts sehr gut aus!!!  :Big Grin: 


@Edit: Was sind den das unten beim Thread für Lesezeichen? was haben die für funktionen?

----------


## noox

@Lesezeichen: Es gibt diese Sozial Bookmarking Dienste. Da kannst du deine Bookmarks verwalten. Private und Öffentliche. Öffentliche kann man dann austauschen (z.b. in Gruppen, Tag-Clouds, etc.) Außerdem hat man so die Bookmarks Computer-übergreifend gespeichert. 

Der Bekannteste deutsche Dienst ist dabei Mister Wong. International sind Digg und de.icio.us die Marktführer. Es gibt auch noch eine Sonderform davon, die eher News-Meldungen sammeln. Wie etwa YiGG.

Ob das für den einzelnen etwas ist, ist jedem selbst überlassen. Als Seitenbetreiber ist's aber nicht blöd. Wenn verschiedene Seite öfters "gebookmarked" werden, dann finden das vielleicht wieder andere User dieser Bookmarking-Dienste und kommen so auf das Forum.

----------


## Aca

ach...so ist das mit dem Lesezeichen...alles klar...danke für die Antwort!!

----------


## punkt

habt ihr was an den bewertungen gedreht? die zahl hat sich zwar nicht geändert, aber ich habe einen grünen kasten weniger als vorher

----------


## noox

Ja, hab ich - konnte  mich nimmer erinnern, wie das vorher eingestellt war... muss ich mir eventuell nochmals ansehen.

----------


## noox

Passt's jetzt wieder?

----------


## punkt

jo läuft :Smile:

----------


## noox

> Gratuliere auch zum 10 Jährigen.
> 
> Bei steht in der Anzeige, daß 1 neue PM da wäre, dabei ist die letzte gespeicherte von 2007.


Bei mir waren auch sehr viele alte PMs als ungelesen markiert. Ich habe vorübergehend die Listengröße der PMs auf 250 gesetzt. Damit kann man in ein oder zwei Durchgänge alle PMs als gelsen markieren. 

Dazu im Kontrollzentrum zu den Private Messages wechseln. (www.downhill-board.com/private.php) Dort kann man oben mit der Checkbox alle markieren und unten dann in Drop-Down-Auswahlbox "Als gelesen markieren" auswählen. Dann sollten die alten aus der Kontrollzentrum-Hauptseite verschwinden.

----------


## noox

Ich hab beim Internet Explorer noch ein paar Darstellungsfehler ausgebessert. An manchen Stellen waren diese dünnen grünen Linien doppelt.

Falls ihr noch welche findet, bitte melden. Ich verwende normalerweise den IE.

----------


## noox

Ich habe die neue Attachment-Ansicht im Layer (Lightbox) wieder deaktiviert. So richtig funktioniert hat die nicht (vorallem im IE). Außerdem gäb's da bessere Lightbox-Varianten. 

Dazu kommt, dass mit meiner Attachment-Ansicht im Popup Werbung angezeigt wird, und dass auf diese Werbebanner vergleichsweise häufig geklickt wird  :Wink: 

Das Watermarking (Einblenden vom Logo) habe ich deaktiviert. Weiß noch nicht, ob das so bleibt, oder ob ich später mal das neue Logo hinzufügen lasse.

----------


## cyberuhu

Eine Frage zu den Gruppen: Ein Video kann man nicht (wie Foto´s) direkt auf die Gruppenseite laden, oder?
z.B.: Um eine bestimmte Gegend oder Stecke vorzustellen.

----------


## noox

Nein. Man könnte es in den Gruppen-Diskussionen verlinken

----------


## cyberuhu

> Nein. Man könnte es in den Gruppen-Diskussionen verlinken


ah, ok! Jetzt muas i nur noch filmen.  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Die Forums-Foto-Alben habe ich wieder deaktiviert. Da es bereits die Rangers-Foto-Galerie gibt, führt eine zusätzliche Galerie mehr zu Verwirrungen als es hilft.

Eventuell kommt später die Option hinzu, dass man Fotos zum eigene Profil verlinken kann.

----------


## michlfeit

Mir is grad eine Kleinigkeit aufgefallen...

Bei der Tag funktion wenn man einen neuen Thread eröffnet steht unter der Zeile man kann bis zu 5 Tag(e) eingeben...

Soll des ned Tag(s) heissen?? Vll hab ich auch unrecht?!

----------


## noox

Danke - habe ich übersehen. In der Original-Übersetzung hat es "Stichwort(e)" geheißen.

----------


## cyberuhu

> Die Forums-Foto-Alben habe ich wieder deaktiviert.


Die Anzeige zu den Bildern ist noch da (siehe Anhang).

----------


## noox

Böser Fehler vom Forum  :Wink:  Aber danke für den Hinweis

----------


## Red

Hast du heute was gemacht? Gerade war plötzlich die Sprache Englisch, obwohl in den Optionen noch Deutsch (Rangers) stand.

----------


## noox

Das könnte passieren, wenn du unten in der Fußzeile vom Forum die Sprache (irrtümlich) wechselst.  Gemacht habe ich nix - soweit ich mich erinnern kann.

----------


## Red

Das könnte es gewesen sein.

----------


## rembox

Weiss nicht ob das hier der richtige thread dafür ist, aber ich bin auch zu faul weiter zu suchen. 
Wollte nur loswerden, dass das neue design richtig richtig schick geworden ist!
Sehr gute Arbeit und natürlich weiterhin noch viel erfolg  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Danke!

----------

